# Undecorated JFrame ohne Flackern resizen



## dvid85 (28. Jul 2010)

Ja, es ist ein altes und oft diskutiertes Thema und noch scheinbar ohne Lösung. Ich habe mittlerweile etliche Stunden damit verbracht und auch im Internet nichts gefunden.

Daher möchte hier mal einen Aufruf starten um es gemeinsam zu lösen.

Das Problem:
Wenn man ein JFrame mit setSize() resized wird zuerst der ganze Hintergrund gelöscht und dann neu gezeichnet. Daher entsteht ein permanentes Flackern.

Lösungsansätze:
Wenn man die Methode findet, in der der Hintergrund gelöscht wird, könnte man das Flackern z.B. mit Doppelpufferung umgehen, d.h. ein Bild vom Fenster machen, es darüberlegen und dann paint() aufrufen.

Was ich bisher weiß:
Bei anderen Components wird in update() zuerst gelöscht und dann paint() aufgerufen. Beim JFrame.setSize() jedoch nicht. Ich habe herausgefunden, dass keine der Methoden aufgerufen wird:

paintComponents(Graphics g)
repaint()
update()

Es wird lediglich doLayout() und dann paint() aufgerufen.
Ich denke in doLayout() wird sicher nichts gelöscht.
Was wird da nur vor dem paint() aufgerufen? Oder wird sogar erst in paint() gelöscht?
Kann es sein, dass Window.paint() völlig nativ ist? In Eclipse zeigt er rechts bei Outline an, dass es in der Window.class die Methode paint(Graphics) gibt, sie ist aber nicht im Source Code drin. Was bedeutet das?


Zu guter Letzt noch ein kleines Beispielprogramm, damit ihr es schnell nachverfolgen könnt:


```
import java.awt.Color;
import java.awt.Dimension;
import java.awt.event.MouseEvent;
import java.awt.event.MouseListener;
import java.awt.event.MouseMotionListener;

import javax.swing.JFrame;
import javax.swing.JLabel;
import javax.swing.JPanel;

public class ResizableFrame extends JFrame{

	int mouseX = 0;
	int mouseY = 0;
	
	public void addResizer(){
		JPanel resizer = new JPanel();
		resizer.setPreferredSize(new Dimension(100,30));
		resizer.setBackground(Color.red);
		resizer.addMouseListener(new MouseListener() {
			
			public void mouseReleased(MouseEvent e) {}
			
			public void mousePressed(MouseEvent e) {
				mouseX = e.getX();
				mouseY = e.getY();
				
			}
			
			public void mouseExited(MouseEvent e) {}
			
			public void mouseEntered(MouseEvent e) {}
			
			public void mouseClicked(MouseEvent e) {}
		});
		resizer.addMouseMotionListener(new MouseMotionListener() {
			
			public void mouseMoved(MouseEvent e) {}
			
			public void mouseDragged(MouseEvent e) {
				setSize(getWidth()-(mouseX-e.getX()), getHeight()-(mouseY-e.getY()));
				mouseX = e.getX();
				mouseY = e.getY();
			}
		});
		
		JLabel label = new JLabel("Drag here");
		resizer.add(label);
		
		JPanel background = new JPanel();
		getContentPane().add(background);
		background.add(resizer);
	}
	
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		ResizableFrame frame = new ResizableFrame();
		frame.addResizer();
		frame.pack();
		frame.setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
		frame.setVisible(true);
	}
}
```


----------



## DStrohma (28. Jul 2010)

Hmm, bei mir gibts da kein Flackern... (oder meinst du das Nachziehen beim vergrößern / verkleinern?)

PS: Das Beispiel ist auch nicht wirklich undecorated
PPS: Mit der Größenänderung stimmt was nicht. Die Höhe ändert sich so wie sie soll aber die Breite nicht. Komisch


----------



## dvid85 (28. Jul 2010)

ob undecorated oder nicht, es kommt auf den reziser (rotes Panel) an. Wenn es undecorated ist braucht man ja selbst ein tool. und das soll das veranschaulichen.

also wenn du an dem roten tool ziehst, flackert dieses nicht?


----------



## DStrohma (28. Jul 2010)

Nö. Flackern tut da wirklich nichts. Man merkt eben nur dass der Rand des Frames neu gezeichnet wird wenn man den Frame vergrößert / verkleinert. Sonst merk ich da nichts.


----------



## Schandro (28. Jul 2010)

Swing malt doch per default mit double buffering, oder etwa nicht?


----------



## dvid85 (28. Jul 2010)

Ist ja merkwürdig. Ich hab das Flackern und bei der Recherche etliche Threads zu diesem Thema gefunden, aber eben ungelöste. Auf welcher Plattform bit du denn?


----------



## Gast2 (29. Jul 2010)

Benutz einfach einen gescheiten LayoutManager... Ich versteh nicht was hier undecorated sein soll ???:L


----------



## dvid85 (29. Jul 2010)

Ich hätte das Fenster vielleicht wirklich undecorated machen sollen, aber dann wäre die titelleiste auch nicht da und man kann das fenster nicht mehr schieben/schließen. dann hätte ich einen closebutton adden müssen oder man muss das programm killen.

es geht ja gar nicht um das undecorated. ich meinte nur, wenn ein frame undecorated ist, dann ist es nicht resizable. also muss man sich was einfallen lassen, wenn man es resizable machen will. und dafür soll dieses rote panel sein. wenn man daran zieht, vergrößert sich das fenster indem setSize() aufgerufen wird. dass die proportionen beim resizen nicht stimmen ist hier auch egal.

ich will nur zeigen, dass es flackert, wenn man mittels diesem roten panel das frame resized.

bei mir flackert es und nach meinen recherchen sieht es so aus, als wenn es immer flackert, wenn man setSize() aufruft.

bei dir flackert während dem resizen mit dem roten panel wirklich nichts? oder hast du den standard resizer in der unteren rechten ecke benutzt? 

kann das noch jemand bestätigen, dass es nicht flackert?

vielleicht nochmal das beispiel undecorated:


```
import java.awt.Color;
import java.awt.Dimension;
import java.awt.event.ActionEvent;
import java.awt.event.ActionListener;
import java.awt.event.MouseEvent;
import java.awt.event.MouseListener;
import java.awt.event.MouseMotionListener;

import javax.swing.JButton;
import javax.swing.JFrame;
import javax.swing.JLabel;
import javax.swing.JPanel;

public class ResizableFrame extends JFrame{

	int mouseX = 0;
	int mouseY = 0;
	
	public void addResizer(){
		JPanel resizer = new JPanel();
		resizer.setPreferredSize(new Dimension(100,30));
		resizer.setBackground(Color.red);
		resizer.addMouseListener(new MouseListener() {
			
			public void mouseReleased(MouseEvent e) {}
			
			public void mousePressed(MouseEvent e) {
				mouseX = e.getX();
				mouseY = e.getY();
				
			}
			
			public void mouseExited(MouseEvent e) {}
			
			public void mouseEntered(MouseEvent e) {}
			
			public void mouseClicked(MouseEvent e) {}
		});
		resizer.addMouseMotionListener(new MouseMotionListener() {
			
			public void mouseMoved(MouseEvent e) {}
			
			public void mouseDragged(MouseEvent e) {
				setSize(getWidth()-(mouseX-e.getX()), getHeight()-(mouseY-e.getY()));
				mouseX = e.getX();
				mouseY = e.getY();
			}
		});
		
		JLabel label = new JLabel("resize here");
		resizer.add(label);
		
		JPanel background = new JPanel();
		getContentPane().add(background);
		background.add(resizer);
		JButton button = new JButton("close");
		button.addActionListener(new ActionListener() {
			public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e) {
				System.exit(0);
			}
		});
		background.add(button);
	}
	
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		ResizableFrame frame = new ResizableFrame();
		frame.addResizer();
		frame.setSize(200, 200);
		frame.setUndecorated(true);
		frame.setVisible(true);
	}
}
```


----------



## Gast2 (29. Jul 2010)

Event Handling - jframe undecorated resize

Resizing Components  Java Tips Weblog


----------



## dvid85 (29. Jul 2010)

Erster Link:
Der hat genau das gleiche Problem wie ich. Es flackert.

Zweiter Link:
Schickes Tool, habs grad eingebaut. Es flackert.

Das ist ja gerade das Problem. Es geht nicht darum ein Tool zum resizen zu bauen, sondern dass es immer flackert, wenn man das mit nem eigenen Tool macht.


----------



## dvid85 (29. Jul 2010)

Flackert es denn bei dir nicht????? Probiere bitte mal den ersten Code aus dem ersten Link.


----------



## Gast2 (29. Jul 2010)

Was heißt für dich flackern??? Das die render an der Seite langsamer nachgezeichnet werden??? Das ist bei anderen Programme auch so... Mach doch ein normales JFrame zum Vergleich und schaus dir dort an verhält sich abolut identisch....


----------



## FerFemNemBem (29. Jul 2010)

Halloechen,

also auf meinem Rechner verhaelt es sich so, dass Dein erstes Beispiel (also nicht undecorated) beim Vergroessern mittels "rotem Knopf" weniger "flackert" als wenn ich es an einer Ecke "anfasse" und vergroessere. Ich hab jetzt mal ein paar native Anwendungen (unter Windows) vergroessert - ein wenig "hinterherziehen" hat man immer... 

Zusammengefasst: Dein Programm "flackert" nach meinem Empfinden nicht ungewoehnlich, es verhaelt sich eher normal. 

Gruss, FFNB.


----------



## dvid85 (29. Jul 2010)

Hmm.. denn flackterts bei dir wohl nicht. Welches Betriebssystem hast du?
Vielleicht liegts am dynamicLayout. Ich hab mac os x und da ist das wohl nicht unterstützt.
Edit: sorry ist natürlich doch unterstützt.


bei mir flackert der gesamte inhalt des frames. man sieht richtig, dass das frame zuerst mit der hintergrundfarbe gefüllt wird und dann die componenten auf dem frame neu gezeichnet werden.

Aber nur, wenn ich so ein Tool benutze. Mit nem normalen JFrame und standard resize tool läuft alles glatt.

aber ich hab schon so oft gelesen, dass das gesamte frame flackert. das kann doch nicht nur an mac os x liegen.


ich würd dir ja gern n video von meinem problem zeigen. wo kann man denn welche ohne sich zu registrieren hochladen?


----------



## Flown (29. Jul 2010)

Ich glaube zu wissen, dass das dein Problem löst, habs aber selbst noch nie gebraucht.

DoubleBuffering


----------



## dvid85 (29. Jul 2010)

Hallo Flown.
Ja ich weiß, das war meine Idee um das Problem zu lösen. 
Es ist völlig normal, dass eine Component erst gelöscht und dann neu gezeichnet wird. Daher hat man auch bei Animationen oft Probleme, die man mit Doublebuffering lösen kann. Meist wird in update() der Hintergrund der Component gelöscht.

Doch man muss herausfinden in welcher Methode man beim Frame eingreifen muss. update() wird beim Frame nämlcih nicht aufgerufen. Die Frage ist wo wird bei JFrame.setSize() der Bildschirm gelöscht (das gesamte Frame mit der Hintergrundfarbe gefüllt). Denn das gilt es zu verhindern.

Nochmal anders ausgedrückt:

Ich denke auf jeder Plattform ist das gleich: 
Wenn man JFrame.setSize() aufruft, blinkt das Fenster kurz auf. D.h. das Fenster wird mit Hintergrundfarbe gelöscht und dann mit JFrame.paint() neugezeichnet

Wenn man nun ein Resizertool hat, dass JFrame.setSize() aufruft und man daran zieht, sieht man auf einigen Rechnern ein permanentes Blinken.


----------



## Flown (29. Jul 2010)

dvid85 hat gesagt.:


> Ja ich weiß, das war meine Idee um das Problem zu lösen.
> Es ist völlig normal, dass eine Component erst gelöscht und dann neu gezeichnet wird. Daher hat man auch bei Animationen oft Probleme, die man mit Doublebuffering lösen kann. Meist wird in update() der Hintergrund der Component gelöscht.



Srry hab schon vergessen das du das geschrieben hast 

War mir so im Hinterkopf gelegen ... da dacht ich ich poste mal


----------



## dvid85 (29. Jul 2010)

ich hab jetzt ein video von dem vorfall hochgeladen

1. mal resizen: mein beispiel mit rotem panel

2. mal resizen: beispiel von dem ersten link Event Handling - jframe undecorated resize

3. mal resizen: an meinem fenster dieses Tool um Components zu resizen Resizing Components  Java Tips Weblog

und immer flackert es, übrigens noch viel häufiger als auf der aufnahme zu sehen ist


YouTube - flackern2


ist das bei euch nicht so???


----------



## Gast2 (29. Jul 2010)

Passiert das auch bei einem normalen JFrame????


----------



## dvid85 (29. Jul 2010)

nee beim normalen nicht. immer nur, wenn man mit setSize() resized


----------



## FerFemNemBem (29. Jul 2010)

Halloechen,

nein, das Flackern (wie in Deinem Video) kann ich hier nicht beobachten (Windows XP SP3).

//EDIT allerdings ist beim Resize mittels rotem Knopf ein Kern voll ausgelastet. Evtl. wuerde es mit einem langsameren Rechner auch flackern.

Gruss, FFNB.


----------



## Gast2 (29. Jul 2010)

Keine Ahnung was MAC OS da macht müsstest mal auf ser sun Seite nach bugs schauen... Aber swing unterstützt Double Buffering schon...


----------

